# Christian, το λιοντάρι της King's Road



## stathis (Apr 27, 2008)

(Αρχικά σκέφτηκα να το βάλω στο νήμα με τα βιντεάκια, αλλά νομίζω ότι του αξίζει ξεχωριστό νήμα.)

Διαβάστε εδώ την απίστευτη ιστορία του Christian, ενός λιονταριού που μεγάλωσε στην King's Road, στο swinging London του 1969. (Για τους πολύ δύσπιστους, υπάρχει σχετικό άρθρο στη Wikipedia, αλλά και ντοκιμαντέρ.)
Κάποια στιγμή, οι "γονείς" του Christian (ο Anthony Bourke και ο John Rendall) αναγκάστηκαν να τον αποχωριστούν και να τον στείλουν σε ένα καταφύγιο άγριων ζώων στην Κένυα.
Το παρακάτω βίντεο είναι απόσπασμα από το ντοκιμαντέρ και δείχνει την τελευταία συνάντηση του Christian με τον Anthony και τον John. Είχε περάσει ένας χρόνος από την τελευταία φορά που τους είχε δει.
Τα σχόλια περιττεύουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2008)

Λιοντάρι σε έκθεση επίπλων;; Ελπίζω να του είχαν και ατομικό scratching post.

Λοιπόν, ξεράθηκα με το εντελώς εγγλέζικο στου Harrods:
"A friend had been to the 'exotic animals' department at Harrods and announced, rather grandly, that she wanted a camel," says Rendall.
"To which the manager very coolly replied: 'One hump or two, madam?'"


----------



## stathis (Apr 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Λιοντάρι σε έκθεση επίπλων;; Ελπίζω να του είχαν και ατομικό scratching post.


Θες να πεις scratching lamppost.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 27, 2008)

Και εδώ η ιστορία ενός σπουδαίου και γενναίου ανθρώπου που αγάπησε πολύ τα λιοντάρια! George Adamson, father of lions. 
Πριν από καιρό μου είχαν στείλει 



 με μια άλλη συγκινητική συνάντηση, ανάμεσα σε ένα λιοντάρι και την γυναίκα που το είχε σώσει. Η τρυφερότητα με την οποία ολόκληρο θηρίο αγκαλιάζει την γυναίκα, η έκφραση του προσώπου του, είναι κάτι το απίστευτο...


----------



## nickel (Apr 27, 2008)

Ξεχωρίζω από τις δηλώσεις της κυρίας: “I think this hug was the most sincere I have ever received.”

Από την απόλυτη αγριότητα ως την απόλυτη τρυφερότητα, η συμπεριφορά των ζώων χαρακτηρίζεται από ανυποκρισία. Κι εδώ αρχίζει μια ολόκληρη συζήτηση, ότι ο άνθρωπος στη βιολογική του πρόοδο κατακτά και τέχνες και τεχνικές και τρόπους συμπεριφοράς που μπορεί να μη μας αρέσουν, αλλά δυστυχώς τον κάνουν κι αυτές να ξεχωρίζει από τα άλλα ζώα.


----------



## Gutbucket (Apr 28, 2008)

Μόνο που "ο" Κρίστιαν ήταν "η" Κρίστιαν, όχι;


----------



## stathis (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutbucket said:


> Μόνο που "ο" Κρίστιαν ήταν "η" Κρίστιαν, όχι;


Ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε; :)
Εκτός αν παρασύρθηκες από *τον* Τσίτα...


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 28, 2008)

Έχω την εντύπωση πως και στο βιντεάκι που είδαμε ο Κρίστιαν ήταν νεαρό αρσενικό λιοντάρι του οποίου η χαίτη δεν είχε "μεγαλώσει" ακόμα* γιατί στο τέλος, που πηγαίνει κι ένα θηλυκό κοντά, βλέπουμε πως υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο.

*Από Wiki:
"The presence, absence, color, and size of the mane is associated with genetic precondition, sexual maturity, climate and testosterone production."


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2008)

stathis said:


> Θες να πεις scratching lamppost.


Ή, λόγω των περί "βασιλέως των ζώων κλπ", μάλλον scratching kingpost.


----------

